# what is wrong with verizon?



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Why is that our Google experience device is left in the dark as far as updates? I understand the carriers need to do testing but were still officially on 4.0.2. Anyone else think that's a little ridiculous?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

What isn't wrong with Verizon? Much shorter list.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> What isn't wrong with Verizon? Much shorter list.


Good service and customer service.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Good service and customer service.


Best coverage


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope, I don't, because I couldn't care less about "official" updates. That's why I got this phone, because of the dev community. Plus I love having service everywhere I go and good customer service if anything goes wrong.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Nope, I don't, because I couldn't care less about "official" updates. That's why I got this phone, because of the dev community. Plus I love having service everywhere I go and good customer service if anything goes wrong.


+1

I honestly don't care about official updates. As long as we a have source I won't be using anything official.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Nope, I don't, because I couldn't care less about "official" updates. That's why I got this phone, because of the dev community. Plus I love having service everywhere I go and good customer service if anything goes wrong.


^^What he said^^

We have all been complaining to VZW that we want a pure Google phone. Now we have one. Let the awesome devs do their magic and don't worry about what Verizon is doing.


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Nope, I don't, because I couldn't care less about "official" updates. That's why I got this phone, because of the dev community. Plus I love having service everywhere I go and good customer service if anything goes wrong.


I second this... OTA updates are useless. That's why we all spend time on this forum. My phone, my way. As long as Verizon "lets" me do what I want to my phone, I like their service.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup I too prefer custom roms.With this phones there are a bunch of ones to try.
....and vzw please no 4g outages for rest of year.

sent from me using TapaTalk_2_beta4


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

OTA's are for wankers....


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say OTA's are useless. We do get radio's from them.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't care if VZW never releases another official OTA for this phone. As long as Google releases AOSP we'll have custom ROMs. Since becoming an android user in January 2010 I've accepted exactly two OTAs - one happened the day I first turned on my OG and the other happened the day I first turned on my Nexus.


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Even though we got our devs and our great community without Verizon pushing out these updates we won't be getting our radios updated and there won't be any other type of network improvements. There's a reason the don't just port over updates from aosp or other devices it needs to be modied to make the best out of the network and to make sure updates don't create network problems something our devs don't do


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to go along with the majority, here. Having a Nexus means not having to wait for Verizon. Once source is released, we're good to go. As far as the radios go, I'm not too concerned about that. They'll leak. Just look at the 4.0.4 radios. We've had those for some time, now.


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

To hell with OTA's...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Nope, I don't, because I couldn't care less about "official" updates. That's why I got this phone, because of the dev community. Plus I love having service everywhere I go and good customer service if anything goes wrong.


I agree 100% with this.

Also, I'm shocked somebody used "couldn't care less" properly. I thank you for that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I agree 100% with this.
> 
> Also, I'm shocked somebody used "couldn't care less" properly. I thank you for that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is there any other way to use that expression?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

People often say "I could care less", which is what the poster was referring to when he said used correctly.



enzoem said:


> Is there any other way to use that expression?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

But we digest.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

What is an OTA? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> But we digest.


You just finish eating? :-/


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> But we digest.


...digress?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> ...digress?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think he was meaning to post in the "Do you use your Nexus on the throne" thread.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> What is an OTA?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


"Out of The Anus"


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I wouldn't say OTA's are useless. We do get radio's from them.


True. Service and connection make for the greatest user experience. Without it this is just a tiny tablet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Pathology said:


> ...digress?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hence the


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Source is released by Google and my phone is unlocked. Good enough. I don't care if VZW releases an OTA ever (well, some radio updates and patches to some other closed source things might be nice).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> ^^What he said^^
> 
> We have all been complaining to VZW that we want a pure Google phone. Now we have one. Let the awesome devs do their magic and don't worry about what Verizon is doing.


Best coverage + a phone that has source available = WIN!


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I think he was meaning to post in the "Do you use your Nexus on the throne" thread.


wow i loled there for a sec haha.. On topic: I work in a blast reinforced building and I am the only one of my coworkers i directly work with who is with Verizon; and guess who is the only one who has service AT ALL? Screw OTAs, we have the best experience using an Android device as a phone, period.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Having the a locked and unrooted galaxy nexus on verizon is like owning a Ferrari and not going above 34mph on the Autobahn. I could care less for an OTA most likely we will always be a build or two a head of "official" anyway and radios will leak. It's not a matter of if. It's a matter of when.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Verizon hasn't been holding the phone on 4.0.2, BTW... 03 was not intended for this phone, and 04 has been in testing just a little while. It'll be pushed soon enough.

Additionally I'm with everyone else who uses ROM's anyway, couldn't care less about OTAs as long as new source comes out, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

2defmouze said:


> Verizon hasn't been holding the phone on 4.0.2, BTW... 03 was not intended for this phone, and 04 has been in testing just a little while. It'll be pushed soon enough.
> 
> Additionally I'm with everyone else who uses ROM's anyway, couldn't care less about OTAs as long as new source comes out, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Same here, I'm not getting off of 0.3 until my rom supports 0.4


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone always complains about lack of OTA updates on every android modding forum. It's like an unwritten rule. Might as well be trying to gather sympathy for the lack of food while shopping at your local supermarket.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> ^^What he said^^
> 
> We have all been complaining to VZW that we want a pure Google phone. Now we have one. Let the awesome devs do their magic and don't worry about what Verizon is doing.


Ummm...I you and we still need to worry about bugfix updates to the proprietary binaries. That's why it DOES matter when vzw and Samsung slack off on pushing out OTA updates. Not everything is in opennsource.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I wouldn't say OTA's are useless. We do get radio's from them.


And....

Wifi bins
Gps bins
Sensor bins
Lte and cdma binaries
DSP binaries
Bluetooth binaries

All closed source. I guess you are all hoping that the 4.0.2 binaries are perfect and bug free xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Ummm...I you and we still need to worry about bugfix updates to the proprietary binaries. That's why it DOES matter when vzw and Samsung slack off on pushing out OTA updates. Not everything is in opennsource.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Yup, no OTA means no updated prop blobs and radios. Unless imgtech and qualcomm decide to release the pre-compiled binaries to us.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> Yup, no OTA means no updated prop blobs and radios. Unless imgtech and qualcomm decide to release the pre-compiled binaries to us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


A voice of reason finally xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> Yup, no OTA means no updated prop blobs and radios. Unless imgtech and qualcomm decide to release the pre-compiled binaries to us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Last I saw we had Samsung and via basebands...I guess I could be mistaken.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kprz24 said:


> Why is that our Google experience device is left in the dark as far as updates? I understand the carriers need to do testing but were still officially on 4.0.2. Anyone else think that's a little ridiculous?


 It has nothing to do with Verizon... From what I understand Google doesn't like CDMA overall.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Nope, I don't, because I couldn't care less about "official" updates. That's why I got this phone, because of the dev community. Plus I love having service everywhere I go and good customer service if anything goes wrong.


+1000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> It has nothing to do with Verizon... From what I understand Google doesn't like CDMA overall.


No problem with cdma. It's two things: They can't run unlocked phones. And like someone else mentioned, they don't have 100% control over the software due to some closed source stuff. I'm sure they're thrilled to be on Verizon, finally. But for those reasons, a Verizon nexus doesn't really fit the criteria for a fully aosp designation. But in the end, it doesn't really mean anything. We're still going to get first (or nearly so) crack at updates. Especially in comparison to OEM phones.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> It has nothing to do with Verizon... From what I understand Google doesn't like CDMA overall.


They don't like the fact that they can't get licenses to redistribute the cdma binaries. That's why aosp support was dropped for Toro. You can't build without the prop blobs. Unless you pull them from a leak or .... cough... An OTA....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> No problem with cdma. It's two things: They can't run unlocked phones. And like someone else mentioned, they don't have 100% control over the software due to some closed source stuff. I'm sure they're thrilled to be on Verizon, finally.


From what I read through the past couple of months you are pretty spot on here. GSM is much more open, along with a lot of its source therefor it is much easier for Google to make changes themselves to things that need to be changed, and they can also release those changes themselves without worry of being sued. On the other hand CDMA is somewhat closed source so changes are not as easy to make and distributing radios and such could possibly get them in legal trouble.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> They don't like the fact that they can't get licenses to redistribute the cdma binaries. That's why aosp support was dropped for Toro. You can't build without the prop blobs. Unless you pull them from a leak or .... cough... An OTA....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Don't forget support was also dropped for the Sprint Nexus S, which of course is not a Verizon phone, and also the Xoom 3G/4G from Verizon.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> From what I read through the past couple of months you are pretty spot on here. GSM is much more open, along with a lot of its source therefor it is much easier for Google to make changes themselves to things that need to be changed, and they can also release those changes themselves without worry of being sued. On the other hand CDMA is somewhat closed source so changes are not as easy to make and distributing radios and such could possibly get them in legal trouble.


Basically. Yeah. They made a change in the way things are presented, but not necessarily how they're done.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> They don't like the fact that they can't get licenses to redistribute the cdma binaries. That's why aosp support was dropped for Toro. You can't build without the prop blobs. Unless you pull them from a leak or .... cough... An OTA....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


And the only reason is carrier control. But it's always been like that on Verizon. :shrug:


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Don't forget support was also dropped for the Sprint Nexus S, which of course is not a Verizon phone, and also the Xoom 3G/4G from Verizon.


True, but google did post the 4.0.4 cdma/wimax binaries for the sprint Nexus S.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Last I saw we had Samsung and via basebands...I guess I could be mistaken.


I'm talking about the EGL drivers as in the PowerVR blobs made by Imagination Technologies, the LTE and CDMA RIL made by Qualcomm. Samsung doesn't make any of that. They're not providing anything in terms of source code either. Wifi and Bluetooth is Broadcom. Samsung as nothing to do with proprietary hardware drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> True, but google did post the 4.0.4 cdma/wimax binaries for the sprint Nexus S.


I asked JBQ about that. He said they were meant to improve after gingerbread but that didn't happen. I think they are posted "for reference only" follow him on twitter its worth reading what he says.

So because of this BS we have to rely on leaks and ota just like everyone else. Winner00 was savvy enough to use the prop blobs from the 4.0.4 ota leak as an example.

So no u can't haz it NAO straight from TEH GOOGLEZ just because they drop source. Well you can if you wanna compile with 4.0.2 bins. Hopefully whatever ROM you guys run your dev is savvy enough to use the newest proprietaries. I'm sure most of them are. Hopefully xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> I'm talking about the EGL drivers as in the PowerVR blobs made by Imagination Technologies, the LTE and CDMA RIL made by Qualcomm. Samsung doesn't make any of that. They're not providing anything in terms of source code either. Wifi and Bluetooth is Broadcom. Samsung as nothing to do with proprietary hardware drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think qualcomm is probably the culprit here. They don't want anyone knowing how the lte authentication scheme works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

last i checked this phone unlocked in 5 minutes using fastboot. flash a 4.0.4 rom, the 4.0.4 leaked radios and be happy. this is what u made any account on rootz for anyways.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I could really care less about the topic, but it made me think of this:

_"We're all just so mad &#8230; people say the craziest shit. 'I HATE Verizon!' Well make your own then. You go make one. Make your own network. Get some hubcaps and climb some trees, see how close yours is to perfect."_


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

I would say it is messed up. The updates from all the carriers is taking way to long to happen. Yeah, I can hack my device and get it. But it would be nice to just get it when its ready.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> Yup, no OTA means no updated prop blobs and radios. Unless imgtech and qualcomm decide to release the pre-compiled binaries to us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That would be awfully nice of them...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyZeus said:


> I would say it is messed up. The updates from all the carriers is taking way to long to happen. Yeah, I can hack my device and get it. But it would be nice to just get it when its ready.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


So you want to get it when it's ready but you also say they take way too long to happen, so what do you want? They can push out a half finished product with tons of bugs, or you can just wait and let them release it when it is bug free (For the most part) and have very minimal issues.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I think qualcomm is probably the culprit here. They don't want anyone knowing how the lte authentication scheme works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Speaking of Qualcomm and proprietary drivers:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=qualcomm_kill_blobs&num=1

https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lfcs2012_rodriguez_drivers.pdf


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> And....
> 
> Wifi bins
> Gps bins
> ...


All of those updated binaries will be released for the device with the exception of LTE regardless of Verizon, since the non cdma version of the Nexus also happens to use them.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Speaking of Qualcomm and proprietary drivers:
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=qualcomm_kill_blobs&num=1
> 
> https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lfcs2012_rodriguez_drivers.pdf


Very interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Yeah, it is. They're just a child company of Qualcomm that makes wireless drivers and network cards, but perhaps it will trickle over into other areas of the company.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually turns out the cdma radio is not qjalcomm its from VIA. same one they used it the DROID charge....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Actually turns out the cdma radio is not qjalcomm its from VIA. same one they used it the DROID charge....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


That is true, but qualcomm does have patents on CDMA and LTE technology which can complicate things even if they weren't the OEM.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

As you can see I'm on a different device now. And the radio is much better. Much much

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

nailbomb3 said:


> Actually turns out the cdma radio is not qjalcomm its from VIA. same one they used it the DROID charge....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Hmm, strange. I came from a droid charge to my nexus and I live in a 3g only area, I definitely had a little better reception with the charge.

...and how dare you bring a razr on here..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol well honestly I loved the phone and would like to see some of these things fixed. So I'm trying to track issues and report them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

